# Ended: Your favourite new Canon camera of 2018



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 28, 2018)

> 2018 was definitely the “year of the lens” for Canon as well as the third party manufacturers. Canon announced nine lenses, their most since 2012, including 7 L lenses, which is the most Canon has ever announced in one calendar year.
> Canon camera announcements were a different story. There has been no “professional” camera announcement from Canon since the EOS 5D Mark IV in 2016. The EOS 6D Mark II was the only full frame camera announced in 2017, a year which brought us oddities like the EOS 77D and the PowerShot G1 X Mark III.
> 
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## mb66energy (Dec 28, 2018)

M50 because of bang for bucks:
(1) ultra precise and flexible AF (for slow moving / static subjects)
(2) EVF good for video and surprisingly great for prechecking scene with exposure and colors (with profiles) plus low light situations (see more than with naked eye)
(3) very good overall IQ
(4) dream package with tiny 22mm and small 32mm
(5) good AF with f/5.6 incl. 2x TC (!!!)
(6) miserable count of direct controls but very good integration for this situation*

* I learned late that it is possible and efficient to reassign the four "cursor buttons" to new functions (for my shooting style):
LEFT AF mode
UPPER SERVO/ no servo toggle
RIGHT Exp Comp / in manual: switch f/stop / Time
LOWER AF on / off toggle

I really like the concept of EOS R's first iteration but I want IBIS to use my old lenses with IS support - and if it is only 2...3 stops. So I would pay 3k EUR/$ for a camera with IBIS to avoid buying a 2.3 kEUR/$ body and pay 3...4 kEUR/$ for lenses in the long run.

But I think the inclusion of this feature is just a matter of (not too much) time ...


----------



## bf (Dec 28, 2018)

We didn't see any flagship cameras. The long awaiting EOSR was offered with exciting lenses that are heavyweights in size and budget departments. No comment on boring rebels and pocket cameras. My vote would be M50 that brought eos fw back to this line and further expanded the portable affordable line.


----------



## bichex (Dec 28, 2018)

In the absence of a 7D III, I voted for M50, beyond any of the cameras on the list I'm interested in


----------



## Danglin52 (Dec 28, 2018)

I would have voted "none of the above" if possible, but defaulted to the m50 because it is an interesting camera in the class. I hope Canon delivers a high spec m5 II or EOS R, which I would probably buy. I would really like to see a mirrorless 7dIII spec camera more than anything.


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 28, 2018)

If I were to buy one from this year, the M50. But I chose the EOS R in the poll because it breaks new ground and signals better yet to come.

I'm not buying the M50 at this time because I feel the 80D isn't a whole lot bigger, especially when I use the ef-s 24mm f/2.8 pancake or ef-s 35mm f/2.8 IS Macro. Plus it is light and fun with the ef 70-200mm f/4L IS (I)! But if I didn't have the 80D, the M50 would be very attractive.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 28, 2018)

Eos R of course


----------



## Larsskv (Dec 28, 2018)

EOS R. It is no contest as far as I am concerned. I look forward to the day the benefits of the RF mount becomes common knowledge.


----------



## JoFT (Dec 29, 2018)

The R!

Clearly. Just an awesome camera....


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 29, 2018)

Hi Folks. 
I voted EOS R. I won’t be buying one yet! I had a good long play during an in store hands on day and can see the benefits it offers, in my opinion the evf is better than the Sony ILCE-7RM3 (how it is shown in exif) that I tried, but still not as ‘instant’ as an ovf. When one of my current cameras dies I would certainly have an R on the list to replace it, hopefully by then it will be a couple of generations on and a high speed sports body will be available. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Del Paso (Dec 29, 2018)

EOS R, very satisfied with mine !


----------



## stochasticmotions (Dec 29, 2018)

well, the m50 is the only one that I actually bought, but I'm really only using it for video on the Ronin S.....I'll wait to see what comes next in the R series, but I would like to have something to replace my 5DS in the next year or so.


----------



## traveller (Dec 29, 2018)

I’m not voting, as none of these cameras managed to tempt me to part with my money this year. Perhaps it would have been better to phrase the question as “Which Canon camera(s) did you buy in 2018?” That’s all that really matters.

Of course, this being the internet, the results and this forum topic would still be full of idiots claiming they own something that they don’t, just because they get a kick out of winding other people up...


----------



## brad-man (Dec 29, 2018)

traveller said:


> I’m not voting, as none of these cameras managed to tempt me to part with my money this year. Perhaps it would have been better to phrase the question as “Which Canon camera(s) did you buy in 2018?” That’s all that really matters.
> 
> Of course, this being the internet, the results and *this forum topic would still be full of idiots* claiming they own something that they don’t, *just because they get a kick out of winding other people up...*



Since you didn't buy a Canon camera and you have decided not to vote in the poll, kindly tell us exactly _why_ you responded at all...


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 29, 2018)

traveller said:


> I’m not voting ...
> Of course, this being the internet, the results and this forum topic would still be *full of idiots *claiming they own something that they don’t, just because they get a kick out of winding other people up...


As I posted in one of the lens vote threads, I'd prefer to also have a "none of them" vote, too.
But here you show your bad ambitions in your first post in this thread here by directly calling names.

Shame on you for being so impolite! This is just trolling! Pitty!


----------



## Hector1970 (Dec 29, 2018)

A bit of an uninspiring line up. EOS-R the only thing different, the M50 the only one that is possibly better than expected.
Hopefully 2019 will bring more special cameras.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 29, 2018)

I would be torn between the EOS R, which is certainly a fine camera, just not the one to tempt me to go mirrorless FF, and the M50, which I could see adding to my stable if it had a few more of the features of the latest Oly’s.

Both are nice, just not the one for me.....yet..... I am sure that in the next year or two Canon will come out with one to help separate me from my money


----------



## dongbatuo (Dec 29, 2018)

I will choose none of the above.


----------



## traveller (Dec 30, 2018)

brad-man said:


> Since you didn't buy a Canon camera and you have decided not to vote in the poll, kindly tell us exactly _why_ you responded at all...



I own a number of Canon cameras and EF mount lenses, I just didn’t buy a new camera in 2018. None of the cameras on the list suited my needs/desires: that’s no problem, I don’t desperately _need _a new camera and I’m happy to wait and see what 2019 brings. I just don’t see the point voting for a camera that I didn’t buy, if it deserved my vote, I would have voted with my wallet. 

I know it’s slow news time of year and it’s not just Canon Rumors doing this topic, but can’t we have a slightly more original approach. I’d rather read opinions of people who have _actually used_ cameras than get yet another poll that’s distorted by trolls and tribalism.

I hate quasi-democratic online polls like this, as they inevitably get used to support in unjustifiable positions, often long after their original premise has been forgotten.


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 30, 2018)

I vote for the R. Currently not in the market, but I like that Canon released FF mirrorless... mostly due to the lenses and the new possibilities the RF mount lenses in the future may offer. So that is my favorite Canon body released in 2018. Whether I buy it or want it is irrelevant. It will be fun to see the results on Monday.  Don't know why people keep wanting a "none of the above" category. That isn't relevant to the question. Wouldn't not voting at all be the same thing?


----------



## SecureGSM (Dec 30, 2018)

I voted for the R as I consider this camera to be an all important stepping stone for Canon. It shows the potential of what could eventually become my next Canon digital ILC system. I am very happy with my 5D MK IV cameras but certainly could use F2.0 aperture 28-70 lens and completely silent shutter when and if available along with -6EV AF sensitivity and excellent AF system...


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 30, 2018)

SecureGSM said:


> I voted for the R as I consider this camera to be an all important stepping stone for Canon. It shows the potential of what could eventually become my next Canon digital ILC system. I am very happy with my 5D MK IV cameras but certainly could use F2.0 aperture 28-70 lens and completely silent shutter when and if available along with -6EV AF sensitivity and excellent AF system...


The silent shutter is a really big thing for wildlife photography, particularly when coupled with a remote trigger. I am not ready to jump to the R series yet, but that is certainly one of the reasons why I would migrate.


----------



## Del Paso (Dec 30, 2018)

traveller said:


> I’m not voting, as none of these cameras managed to tempt me to part with my money this year. Perhaps it would have been better to phrase the question as “Which Canon camera(s) did you buy in 2018?” That’s all that really matters.
> 
> Of course, this being the internet, the results and this forum topic would still be full of idiots claiming they own something that they don’t, just because they get a kick out of winding other people up...


Thanks for your extremely helpful and courteous contribution...


----------



## HenrikB (Dec 31, 2018)

As a Canon EOS EF DSLR user I unfortunately have a hard time getting excited about any of the options in this poll. Sorry.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 31, 2018)

traveller said:


> Of course, this being the internet, the results and this forum topic would still be full of idiots claiming they own something that they don’t, just because they get a kick out of winding other people up...


On the 12th day of Christmas, my true love gave to me, 
Twelve nifty fifty’s,
Eleven macros stacking
Ten tilt shifts tilting
Nine Zooms a zooming
Eight flashes flashing
Seven Batteries charging
Six wide angles angling
Five golden *R”S............
Four tiny “M”S
Three pelican cases
Two super telephoto
And a cat climbing up a pear tree.....

(If I’m going to be an idiot, I may as well be a big one and enjoy it)


----------



## Hector1970 (Jan 2, 2019)

A bit tricky this year to vote.
Normally you bought the lens or camera or wanted to buy it. There is a four way split now in cameras and a lot of us are in one category only. Very hard for me to want an Eos-R lens without first desiring the camera available.
The general feedback from EOs-R appears to be good but not too many are going beyond that level of praise. 
It’s the camera of they Year. I hope 2019 gives us something better.
The 28-70 F2 Eos-R seems to be well liked. It may be a great lens but I’ve always found 28mm an annoying starting focal length. 24mm is much more useful for wider shots. 
Canon have certainly got the Eos-R lens off to a good start. For someone heavily invested in EF lens and cameras I’m not sure I would be rushing to buy them when I do go mirrorless. The EF cameras are robust and last for years. EF lens are more flexible if you are running mirrored and mirrorless.
I hope 2019 Eos-R cameras will give a compelling reason to jump to mirrorless.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 2, 2019)

I hope Canon JUMPS on the opportunity to really crush the competition with RF lenses, some new fun ones like a 100 f1.4, 135 f1.8 etc joining the epic IQ of the RF50. And a telezoom at f2 perhaps?

They’re off to a convincing start and i dont think this was it for the superb lenses.

And for all the wanters users of the EF 24 f1.4, I hope you’ll get a sick RF version really soon, I feel for you


----------



## stevelee (Jan 2, 2019)

I didn't buy any of them. Were I to replace my G7X II with something bigger, I'd go for the M50 for travel, but I prefer to keep something pocketable. If I buy a camera in 2019, it will almost for sure be the G7X III. I have looked through an M50 in the store, and it felt fine. I've heard good things about it from those who use one.


----------

